# Wildcat or Cannon Tomorrow- 10-24-06



## awf170 (Oct 23, 2006)

Salida, Sled, NHPH, anyone?  Still not sure which mountain will be better. I'm leaning towards Cannon though because it is closer.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Oct 23, 2006)

I havent heard any reports from the 'Cat yet so I would lean towards Cannon. Powderfreak over on FTO thinks the Whites could see as much as 4-8" tonight(10-16 in the mountains of the NEK). I wont belive it until I see it. Bring the rock skis wherever you go!  ;-) 

If you do go to Cannon, I would suggest peeking at Barrons over on Mitty. They may be positioned fro a better upslope event than the Cannon side. It might just be wishful thinking though.

Good luck and take some pics!

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Oct 23, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:


> I havent heard any reports from the 'Cat yet so I would lean towards Cannon. Powderfreak over on FTO thinks the Whites could see as much as 4-8" tonight(10-16 in the mountains of the NEK). I wont belive it until I see it. Bring the rock skis wherever you go! ;-)
> 
> If you do go to Cannon, I would suggest peeking at Barrons over on Mitty. They may be positioned fro a better upslope event than the Cannon side. It might just be wishful thinking though.
> 
> ...


 
4-8 tonight!!!  Where is his forcast, send it to me now!  I've been driving myself nuts for the pasts 30 minutes trying to find it.  10-16 in the north east kingdom?  That seems pretty wierd?  Did you mean northern vermont aka jay peak and stowe?


----------



## NHpowderhound (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2303

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Oct 23, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:


> http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2303
> 
> ((*
> *))NHPH


 

Crap, that is for tomorrow night, not tonight.:smash: :uzi:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2006)

i am bringing gear to work with potential of leaving early and heading to either jay or cannon if reports indicate worth while skiing. i haven't heard any reports and haven't seen much on the radar to indicate much is happening over there. i am definitely leaving work early on thursday for some turns. thursday is a freaking busy day with turn earning followed by freaking AFRIKA BAMBAATAA in burlington, holy crap 4am here i come!


----------



## klrskiah (Oct 23, 2006)

As of now i think your best bet for some good turns would be sunday river they got 6-8 already. if u go, drive up to the jordan hotel and from there u can hike for some decent turns on excalibur because i would bet there is not much snow down on barker.  If there is some huge upslope snows tonight than cannon might be better though but the radar looks pretty dead

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ebuw4vNkA58


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 24, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Salida, Sled, NHPH, anyone?  Still not sure which mountain will be better. I'm leaning towards Cannon though because it is closer.



Shouldn't you be in school or something? Playing a little hooky?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2006)

Alright, I didn't go.  Sunday River is too far.  I heard first hand reports that Wildcat didn't get enough snow, and I think Cannon was too far west for snow.  Tomorrow or thursday would be way better but I can't go.  And, yes birdman I had school today.  Sunday looks the next time I can get out, and by the looks of it right now might be epic. :-o  So who is in for sunday?


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Alright, I didn't go.  Sunday River is too far.  I heard first hand reports that Wildcat didn't get enough snow, and I think Cannon was too far west for snow.  Tomorrow or thursday would be way better but I can't go.  And, yes birdman I had school today.  Sunday looks the next time I can get out, and by the looks of it right now might be epic. :-o  So who is in for sunday?



I'm in for sunday Cannon.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm in for sunday Cannon.



Nice.  Go buy some touring bindings now!  I may have a pair of snow shoes for you to use, it just depends on whether my cousin or my dad goes.  Sadly I bet the conditions will be better sunday then they were for the Cannon outing last year.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Nice.  Go buy some touring bindings now!  I may have a pair of snow shoes for you to use, it just depends on whether my cousin or my dad goes.  Sadly I bet the conditions will be better sunday then they were for the Cannon outing last year.



I know, I'm workin on it.  That'd be cool if you have snow shoes... or I have a pair of wood/leather bear paws I could use, that would be kinda funny.  Actually, might go sailing Sunday too, not sure yet.

Can't be Saturday eh?


----------



## salida (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll probably be going Saturday.  Don't know if itll be cannon though.  I went last weekend and it was marginal, even for my exuberant standpoint.  We'll see where the snow falls.  Definitely skiing saturday, and sunday if its good.

-Porter


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

salida said:


> I'll probably be going Saturday.  Don't know if itll be cannon though.  I went last weekend and it was marginal, even for my exuberant standpoint.  We'll see where the snow falls.  Definitely skiing saturday, and sunday if its good.
> 
> -Porter



Let me know where you go Saturday, or Sunday.



I'll firm up my sailing plans tonight.



But I'm good for anyone who needs to feel better about themselves as a skier or hiker.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd just prefer Cannon because it's three hours from my house.  As opposed to pushing 3.5 for Conway or 4.5 for SR.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Can't be Saturday eh?



Nope, I'm working.  :-(


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'd just prefer Cannon because it's three hours from my house.  As opposed to pushing 3.5 for Conway or 4.5 for SR.


or you can drive up to the northern greens where the real snow will be  i'll be where ever gets the most white stuff. i am likely jay bound on thursday after work and i am hoping that some of the snow has stuck up top, probably not down lower.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2006)

ya know, i gotta take back that last quip as looking at the latest, it seems like cannon might be due for more snow than the northern greens. i certainly wouldn't mind the shorter drive!


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> ya know, i gotta take back that last quip as looking at the latest, it seems like cannon might be due for more snow than the northern greens. i certainly wouldn't mind the shorter drive!



So what're your weekend plans, Steve?


Got an extra pair of skins and alpine trekkers by any chance?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2006)

plans all depend on snowfall. go fish on the spare pair of skins, nor do i have trekkers.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> plans all depend on snowfall. go fish on the spare pair of skins, nor do i have trekkers.



So what're trying to say here.. I smell?  We're not friends anymore?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2006)

i am trying to say you are going to need to pony up some money for the equipment or hoof it! 




oh yea, you smell too


----------



## salida (Oct 24, 2006)

Dude just hoof it.  You'll be fine!!


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

salida said:


> Dude just hoof it.  You'll be fine!!



Yeah, I was planning on it.  I've done it before, because I'm a miserly, cheap fart.





What the hell, I was raised in New England, what does everyone expect??


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I was planning on it.  I've done it before, because I'm a miserly, cheap fart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have nice warm pair of water-proof boots? If so you will be fine.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Do you have nice warm pair of water-proof boots? If so you will be fine.



Yeah, I have these:







Full grain, Gore Tex, yada yada, I'll be fine.




My pack is small and I'm going to have to rig my ski boots on the outside somehow but I'll manage.

Hell, when I hiked K, I didn't even have a pack capable of carrying skis, period.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I have these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just click your boots into the bindings.  I do this on my heli-pro pack and it is fine.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Just click your boots into the bindings.  I do this on my heli-pro pack and it is fine.



Der.  Good call.



This is why they don't put me in charge of anything important, except other peoples lives n' stuff.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, so for a quick rundown-

Salida skiing somewhere on Saturday, but not Sunday
Austin skiing somewhere (Cannon?) Sunday, but not Saturday
Steve skiing somewhere, sometime depending on weather
Marc skiing Saturday or Sunday, hopefully at Cannon.

Sailing is on for either day, so right now it will depend on the weather report, although as far as personal preference, I'd like to sail Sat, but we'll see what the weather reports are tomorrow.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 24, 2006)

After seeing the latest forcast it looks like saturday will be too early because the storm will just be starting up.   Better for me, I don't want any tracks ahead of mine, actually maybe a skin track, but thats it.  And remember daylight savings starts sunday so don't be an hour late.  Right now I would say I am 75% if there is good snow...


----------



## awf170 (Oct 27, 2006)

Alright I'm near a 100% in now, if there is good snow.  I'm leaning more towards Wildcat though because I bet they will get the least amount of rain.  My bet is that Wildcat, Sugarloaf and Saddleback get by far the most snow of out this storm.  Mt. Washington is like a giant warm air shield.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2006)

prob be jay bound for sunday. i wanted some action tomorrow, but the latest forecasts seem to indicate leading upslope will be rather limited if at all. not cold outside at all right now here in StJ. i'll be leaving saturday alone but hopefully we pick something up on the back end. even if the whites get more tail end snow, the northern greens already have a deep base up high which is a more important factor when you are dealing with only a few inches following rain. if only a few degrees cooler, tomorrow would be off the hook.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> prob be jay bound for sunday. i wanted some action tomorrow, but the latest forecasts seem to indicate leading upslope will be rather limited if at all. not cold outside at all right now here in StJ. i'll be leaving saturday alone but hopefully we pick something up on the back end. even if the whites get more tail end snow, the northern greens already have a deep base up high which is a more important factor when you are dealing with only a few inches following rain. if only a few degrees cooler, tomorrow would be off the hook.



Yes, I know I the Greens will be better, but they are a lot further.  DO YOU HAVE TO KEEP TAUNTING ME!!!! :wink:  If I could drive to St. Johnsbury then get a lift for the rest of the way I would probably be down though...


----------

